# GA16I vs. GA16DE?



## B12Chris (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok, so I picked up a 89 2 door B12 sentra last week for a mere $200. It runs great, save for a high idle. My plains for it is a daily driver that will see some AutoX and rally races.

I've been searching around to try and find the specs I need on this engine (GA16I) compared to the GA16DE. Spec such as head flow, bottom end strength, rev limit, dyno numbers, eta. I had in mind on swapping in a GA16DE with Yamaha R-1 carbs and 4-1 header. But I can't find just how much better the head flow is on the DE, and don't know if the DE block is strong and capable of revving higher. 

It is tempting to swap in a SR20DE, but the headache of the swap and having to get rid of my A/C is not a option. I have built a Toyota 4AC 8v counter-flow carb engine to a very responsive and fun engine in my FWD Corolla, so the cross-flow 12v GA16I seems like it might satisfy my needs, I'm just unsure yet due to lack of info. Big HP isn't my goal, a very responsive and rev-happy motor making around ~130-150 whp will be just fine for me.


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

Well it's been said before on this forum.
When you building a GA series your are pretty much on your own.
THe 16i and the DE block should be pretty much the same.
You can get a header, I have one( no it's not for sale).
I don't know where you would get an intake for those Yami carbs.
Upping the compression will gain you ponies fast.
Head flow is better on the DE, yet I like the 12 v better.
Ignition is plenty good, stock.
SR20 bolts into B13 much easier.
Brake upgrades from NX-SE and SE-R are bolt ons.
AS are suspension.
Let us know.......good hunting.


----------

